# Tea Party opposes, business groups favor Indianapolis light rail



## CHamilton (Oct 4, 2013)

Mass-transit plan draws critics in state hearing



> Tea party activists who are among the harshest critics of a proposal to boost central Indiana's mass transit offerings told a legislative committee Thursday they oppose any tax increases to pay for expanding local bus service or a possible light rail line in the heavily populated region.
> 
> 
> Two suburban Indianapolis business officials, meanwhile, told the panel that expanding mass transit would make the region more attractive to young professionals and help spur development.
> ...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't want a tax increase? All the more reason to reallocate highway money to light rail.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh good lord.


----------



## John Bredin (Oct 4, 2013)

When stimulus money was designated for a new intermodal station for Birmingham, MI, on the Wolverine route, the Tea Party mayor of Troy (where the intermodal station is actually located) and the City Council on a 4-3 vote rejected the grant. http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/23/us/michigan-city-of-troy-led-by-tea-party-mayor-rejects-federal-dollars.html?_r=0

As the NY Times article describes, the business community objected in no uncertain terms, I'm sure to the shock of the Tea Party faithful. Well, the Council voted again 4-3 to build the station, the new mayor :giggle: was not drinking the Kool-Ade Tea, and the station was built. http://bridgemi.com/2012/02/private-public-pact-gets-troy-on-track/ http://www.troymi.gov/Resources/PressReleases/TroyBreaksGroundonNewTransitCenter.aspx


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Why is my comment gone?

Edit: Never mind. It wasn't showing up on my phone. :angry:


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Don't want a tax increase? All the more reason to reallocate highway money to light rail.


Federal grants for transit, including light rail, already come from the highway trust fund. Over $8 billion a year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 4, 2013)

Reap as you Sow!!! They created this Monster and now it's out of the Cage and Won't Listen to Reason!! :help:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2013)

"In April, Indiana lawmakers delayed action on a bill that would have allowed voters in 10 central Indiana counties to decide whether to increase local income taxes to fund the proposed $1.3 billion plan. "

Because God forbid people get the opportunity to decide for themselves.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 5, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want a tax increase? All the more reason to reallocate highway money to light rail.
> ...


Yes.

What I was trying to say, but doing a lousy job of it, is that automobiles are a very costly way to move people, when one considers the true cost. One can take that to the individual level, where not owning an automobile and relying on transit can put much more 'jingle' in one's pocket than trying to stop all future tax increases.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 6, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


On the individual level - true! true! 

I can rent a car or hire a cab when I need to. The net annual saving from not owning a car in this moderately transit-friendly metro area amounts to -- two weeks in Japan including airfare, lodging, and local transport :excl:

Plus two round trips in coach to both coasts.

Plus the health benefits of more walking.

On the individual level - circumstances differ - but for me it's a win-win.


----------



## FriskyFL (Oct 7, 2013)

Tea Baggers are opposed? I'm shocked. Shocked. The people of Indiana will get the government they deserve and are willing to fund.


----------

